# Não consigo terminar minha instalação

## SwatsNeguer

Preciso de uma ajudinha,

estou tentando instalar o Gentoo , so que sou meio novato no assunto, e quando mandei o comando 

emrge -u world

aparece o seguinte erro

eutils

flag-o-matic

eutils

flag-o-matic

eutils

flag-o-matic

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking zlib-1.1.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/zlib-1.1.4-r2/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying zlib-1.1.4-gentoo.security.patch...

[A[115G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

eutils

flag-o-matic

Checking for shared library support...

No shared library suppport; try without defining CC and CFLAGS

Building static library libz.a version 1.1.4 with gcc.

Checking for unistd.h... No.

Checking whether to use vsnprintf() or snprintf()... using snprintf()

Checking for snprintf() in stdio.h... No.

  WARNING: snprintf() not found, falling back to sprintf().  zlib

  can build but will be open to possible buffer-overflow security

  vulnerabilities.  See README.vsnprintf for more info.

Checking for return value of sprintf()... No.

  WARNING: apparently sprintf() does not return a value.  zlib

  can build but will be open to possible string-format security

  vulnerabilities.  See README.vsnprintf for more info.

Checking for errno.h...	 No.

Checking for mmap support... No.

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o example.o example.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o adler32.o adler32.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o compress.o compress.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o crc32.o crc32.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o gzio.o gzio.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o uncompr.o uncompr.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o deflate.o deflate.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o trees.o trees.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o zutil.o zutil.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o inflate.o inflate.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o infblock.o infblock.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o inftrees.o inftrees.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o infcodes.o infcodes.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o infutil.o infutil.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o inffast.o inffast.c

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H   -c -o minigzip.o minigzip.c

ar rc libz.a adler32.o compress.o crc32.o gzio.o uncompr.o deflate.o trees.o zutil.o inflate.o infblock.o inftrees.o infcodes.o infutil.o inffast.o 

gcc -march=i686 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DNO_ERRNO_H -o example example.o -L. -lz

Calculating world dependencies    ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 34) sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  zlib-1.1.4.tar.bz2

----------

## Festrati

rapaz não tenho certeza do que é ...

mais parece ser alg de errado com seu make.conf

poderia postar a parte da CFLAGS do mesmo pra ver...

----------

## SwatsNeguer

bom primeiramente né, eu possuo um AMD athlon(tm) 1000Mb,

é assim que aparece na inicialização.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

não sei se tá certo isso, sou novato no gentoo

----------

## fernandotcl

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> bom primeiramente né, eu possuo um AMD athlon(tm) 1000Mb,
> 
> é assim que aparece na inicialização.

 

Athlon 1000Mb? Alguma coisa errada aí. Não seria Athlon 1000gHz?

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-mp -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

Você deve ter uma placa mãe de um só processador, não é? A arquitetura athlon-mp é para sistemas multiprocessados. Utilize athlon ou athlon-xp, verifique seu modelo.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Checking for unistd.h... No.
> ...

 

Por algum motivo obscuro vocë não tem alguns arquivos de cabeçalho importantes: unistd.h e errno.h. O que eu poderia lhe recomendar para tentar resolver o problema é o seguinte:

1. Verificar se você tem os seguintes arquivos:

```
/usr/include/stdio.h

/usr/include/unistd.h

/usr/include/sys/mmap.h

/usr/include/errno.h
```

Se não tiver faça o passo 2. Se tiver: aí tem alguma coisa errada, mas eu não sei o que é ...

2. Re-emergir a glibc, pois é este o pacote que contém os arquivos que estão faltando.

```
emerge linux-headers && emerge glibc
```

Atente para o fato de que você tem que fazer o emerge da mesma versão da glibc já instalada em seu sistema e que esse é um procedimento relativamente arriscado. Também não abuse nas CFLAGS.

Boa sorte!

----------

## SwatsNeguer

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Athlon 1000Mb? Alguma coisa errada aí. Não seria Athlon 1000gHz?

 

VC tem razão é exatamente o que aparece na inicialização AMD Atlhon(tm) 1000GHz, pesso desculpas.

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Você deve ter uma placa mãe de um só processador, não é? A arquitetura athlon-mp é para sistemas multiprocessados. Utilize athlon ou athlon-xp, verifique seu modelo.

 

Minha placa mão é uma SOYO K7Pro, e possui um unico processamento, mas o problema é como descobrir qual o processador (Atlhon XP ou apenas Atlhon), vc sabe como posso fazer para descobrir isso?

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Por algum motivo obscuro vocë não tem alguns arquivos de cabeçalho importantes: unistd.h e errno.h.

 

Isso é normal, acontecer esse erro quando vc esta instalando o sistema, estava seguindo os passos da Revista do Linux quando apareceu este erro, a imgem do cd que possuo é para !x86, está certo isso?

Obrigado adiantado pela ajuda de vocês.

----------

## nafre

 *Quote:*   

> Minha placa mão é uma SOYO K7Pro, e possui um unico processamento, mas o problema é como descobrir qual o processador (Atlhon XP ou apenas Atlhon), vc sabe como posso fazer para descobrir isso?
> 
> Por algum motivo obscuro vocë não tem alguns arquivos de cabeçalho importantes: unistd.h e errno.h.
> 
> Isso é normal, acontecer esse erro quando vc esta instalando o sistema, estava seguindo os passos da Revista do Linux quando apareceu este erro, a imgem do cd que possuo é para !x86, está certo isso?
> ...

 

Olha no este programa ele é ótimo mais so que roda no windows

CPU-Z

Contact : cpuz@cpuid.com

Web page: http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

Um abraço!

[/code]

----------

## To

Tenho um Athlon desses, um thunderbird. Para efeitos de gcc é considerado um athlon simples. Por isso nem xp, mp, etc.

Tó

----------

## SwatsNeguer

 *nafre wrote:*   

> Olha no este programa ele é ótimo mais so que roda no windows

 

Isso não é problema, infelizmente sou obrigado a ter windows na minha maquina de casa, meu pai utiliza um sistema prioritário em windows.

e a respeito do erro que está acontecendo, *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> Isso é normal, acontecer esse erro quando vc esta instalando o sistema, estava seguindo os passos da Revista do Linux quando apareceu este erro, a imgem do cd que possuo é para !x86, está certo isso? 
> 
> 

  é normal acontecer ele na instalação

----------

## Festrati

rapaz desde a primeira vez que isntalei o gentoo aqui a mais de uma ano o único leugar que nunca tive problema foi na instalação...

e ae vc realmente desistiu?

----------

## SwatsNeguer

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> rapaz desde a primeira vez que isntalei o gentoo aqui a mais de uma ano o único leugar que nunca tive problema foi na instalação...
> 
> e ae vc realmente desistiu?

 

se tá brincando, se tá dificil para instalar imagina para fazer o resto, agora que ta começando a me interessar.

so preciso de uma ajudinha para instalar ele por causa do errinho que foi postado acima, quero tentar as dicas passadas na hora que chegar em casa.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Por algum motivo obscuro vocë não tem alguns arquivos de cabeçalho importantes: unistd.h e errno.h. 
> ...

 

Sim, é essa imagem mesmo ... e não deveria dar este erro (pelo menos aqui não costuma dar isso) ...

----------

## alexandre_parente

Pelo que eu li... entao o problema e no make .conf.

vejam se estou certo;

ele tem um atlhon. = ok

esta instalando a parti da image x86 ( i386 generico)  = ok

no make.conf dele; = ops!

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-mp -O2 -pipe"

ele nao teria que retirar esse "-mp"  dai nao?

----------

## SwatsNeguer

 *alexandre_parente wrote:*   

> Pelo que eu li... entao o problema e no make .conf.
> 
> vejam se estou certo;
> 
> ele tem um atlhon. = ok
> ...

 

ja fiz isso, utilizei o programa cpuz, que me foi indicado aqui no forum, e descobri que ele é um athlon thunderbird, dessa forma meu make.conf ficou:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

acho que agora esta certo.

AngusYoung, fiz o que vc me indicou pois faltava apenas um arquivo,

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> /usr/include/sys/mmap.h 

 

mas durante a compilação eu a cancelei, pois ja se havia passado 1:40 Hrs do inicio da mesma e ainda não tinha terminado, não sei se estava certo, demorar todo esse tempo.

Vou tentar começar a instalação do zero denovo, se caso não conseguir entro em contato de novo.

Valeu galera pelo esforço gasto.

----------

## fernandotcl

Não desista Swats, realmente vale a pena.  :Wink: 

----------

## SwatsNeguer

desistir, NUNCA, apenas esfriar os animos, ate apos as 18:00, depois pau na maquina novamente. (HEHEHEHEHE)

----------

## SwatsNeguer

pessoal, lamento informar, a instalacao realmente nao deu certo, vou tentar baixar uma outra imegem do cd para tentar novamente, mas infelizmente acho qua nao vai dar naom.

Valeu Pela ajuda

----------

## fernandotcl

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> pessoal, lamento informar, a instalacao realmente nao deu certo, vou tentar baixar uma outra imegem do cd para tentar novamente, mas infelizmente acho qua nao vai dar naom.
> 
> Valeu Pela ajuda

 

Imagem? Qual você tinha baixado? A imagem para Athlons não é a Athlon XP, e sim a i686.

----------

## alexandre_parente

essas tags do cflags sao para o gcc.

creio que nao ah essa athlon-tbird....

use apenas que deve dar certo -> i686

Uma dica seria voce instalar o gentoo aparti de um livecd soh que utilizando o stage3. acho que todos que se iniciam no gentoo e nao tem muita experiencia com linux etc etc devem fazer isso.

baixa uma iso para athlon ou i686 e nao edite a cflags que deve transcorrer tudo correto.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *alexandre_parente wrote:*   

> essas tags do cflags sao para o gcc.
> 
> creio que nao ah essa athlon-tbird....
> 
> use apenas que deve dar certo -> i686
> ...

 

Existe essa flag sim ... é o que eu uso no meu athlon thunderbird  :Smile: 

----------

## SwatsNeguer

galera estou baixando a imagem para ix86, os dois cds, agora me digam uma coisa, qual o conteudo do segundo cd.

não sei se falei para vocês, mas o erro so acontece apos o comando

emerge -u world

pensei bem e não vou desisteir não, tem que ter um geito de instalar esse sistema na minha maquina.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> galera estou baixando a imagem para ix86, os dois cds, agora me digam uma coisa, qual o conteudo do segundo cd.
> 
> não sei se falei para vocês, mas o erro so acontece apos o comando
> 
> emerge -u world
> ...

 

O segundo CD contém a GRP, que são pacotes binários pré-compilados pelo projeto Gentoo, o que significa que você pode instala-los sem precisar compila-los. Mas é isso ae SwatsNeguer ... não desiste cara!

----------

## fernandotcl

Sinceramente, Swats, eu acho mais fácil começar do Kurumim ou do LiveCD do Gentoo, você baixa os stages na hora, é mais prático e rápido. No GentooBR.org tem uma explicação de como fazer isso a partir do Kurumim.

----------

## SwatsNeguer

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Sinceramente, Swats, eu acho mais fácil começar do Kurumim ou do LiveCD do Gentoo, você baixa os stages na hora, é mais prático e rápido. No GentooBR.org tem uma explicação de como fazer isso a partir do Kurumim.

 

Ja uso o conectiva faz algum tempo, inclusive tenho o curso de administração de sistema linux, o que falta para mim mesmo e a pratica, pois utilizo muito pouco o sistema linux, infelizmente meu universo esta em windows, por enquanto HEHEHEHE!!!.

so mais uma pergunta o gentoo é baseado em alguma distro?

onde consigo uma apostila basica do sistema, de preferencia em portugues?

valeu pela atenção galera.

----------

## Festrati

rapaz o gentoo e como diriamos "novo"

mais o grande diferencial de, é claro alem de ser altamente customizavel, e tem uma comunidade enorme de noob até power-user, e todos eles estão dispostos a ajudar...

no site do gentoo e no nosso gentooBR tem muita informação legal pra você entrar para esse mundo "gentrix"....

----------

## fernandotcl

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> so mais uma pergunta o gentoo é baseado em alguma distro?

 

Não, o Gentoo foi criado do zero, por Daniel Robbins. É por isso que ele é tão diferente.

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> onde consigo uma apostila basica do sistema, de preferencia em portugues?

 

No Site Oficial tem uma seção chamada Gentoo Installation Handbook Instructions.

Infelizmente, ainda estamos traduzindo os manuais de instalação. Tem um guia em português em www.gentoobr.org, e uma tradução em WIP em doc.gentoobr.org.

----------

## nafre

Uma coisa que acho supreendete no Gentoo é essa dualidade.

Uma distro nova mais com tanto diferencial que já vez sucesso!

Diferente de outras distro o Gentoo por ser nova dá para usuário perceber as mudanças. Em outras distro fica díficil ver isto.

Minha primeira instalação foi pelo guia do AngusYoung que está no www.gentoobr.org e posso garantir que não tive nenhum problema.

DICA: Se nunca tiver compilado um kernel antes use o genkernel, para evitar o famoso kernel panic durante a instalação!

----------

## SwatsNeguer

pessoal, beleza to conseguindo fazer a instalação, so que não optimizei o gcc acho que por isso deu certo.

mas blz, agora tenho umas duvidas, o processo de atualização, tem como utilizar um cd invez de baixar os arquivos da internet?

por exemplo se eu tenho o 2º cd como faço para ele dar o emerge no cd e não na internet?

ah se eu paraa a atualização posso continuar outra hora.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> mas blz, agora tenho umas duvidas, o processo de atualização, tem como utilizar um cd invez de baixar os arquivos da internet?
> 
> por exemplo se eu tenho o 2º cd como faço para ele dar o emerge no cd e não na internet?

 

Insira o cd no drive, monte ele, certifique-se que a variável $PKGDIR aponta para o lugar certo (/mnt/cdrom/distfiles, eu acho), e use o comando "emerge -K <pacote>".

```
mount /dev/cdrom

echo $PKGDIR

export PKGDIR=/dev/cdrom/distfiles // somente se a variável não estiver certa

emerge -K <pacote>
```

O que eu realmente aconselho nesse caso é não usar o cd 2, e sim gravar um cd com um snapshot dos distfiles (que são constantemente atualizados) baixado dos mirrors, e extrair o arquivo para /usr/portage/distfiles.

Mas mesmo este arquivo não é tão atualizado assim.

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> ah se eu paraa a atualização posso continuar outra hora.

 

Pode, tranqüilo. O Portage é um grande script, ele usa o wget pra baixar os arquivos e suporta "resumo". O gcc, o compilador, só compila os arquivos novos, acredito que não recompile o que já foi compilado.

----------

## SwatsNeguer

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O que eu realmente aconselho nesse caso é não usar o cd 2, e sim gravar um cd com um snapshot dos distfiles (que são constantemente atualizados) baixado dos mirrors, e extrair o arquivo para /usr/portage/distfiles.
> 
> Mas mesmo este arquivo não é tão atualizado assim.
> 
> 

 

Sou novato no gentoo, me explique melhor como funciona este snapshot por favor.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   O que eu realmente aconselho nesse caso é não usar o cd 2, e sim gravar um cd com um snapshot dos distfiles (que são constantemente atualizados) baixado dos mirrors, e extrair o arquivo para /usr/portage/distfiles.
> 
> Mas mesmo este arquivo não é tão atualizado assim.
> 
>  
> ...

 

É o seguinte. No cd de instalação, você descompacta dois arquivos logo no começo. Eles são o snapshot do Portage e dos distfiles.

Snapshot é um conjunto de arquivos que foi pego do CVS, sistema para manutenção de arquivos, usado pelo Gentoo para manter, entre outras coisas, os distfiles e o Portage. Cada vez que um pacote é atualizado, os desenvolvedores colocam no CVS novas versões do pacote. Assim é feito com todos os pacotes. De tempos em tempos, é tirada uma cópia de todos os distfiles e arquivos do Portage do CVS e colocada nos mirrors do Gentoo e nas isos dos cds. É uma maneira de deixar os mirrors e cds atualizados. Observe que os cds não são atualizados com frequëncia (na verdade não sei se são atualizados).

O snapshot do Portage não é nada mais do que uma versão do Portage que foi pega ao acaso, colocada nas isos dos cds e nos mirrors do Gentoo. Os distfiles são uma cópia dos arquivos de um diretório de um servidor como esse: http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/. Os distfiles são os arquivos que o Portage usa pra instalar, ou seja, os códigos fonte e os seus possíveis patches.

Quando você descompacta o snapshot do Portage, você o instala. Depois você descompacta os distfiles para que o Portage instale por você.

O que você pode fazer é baixar todos os distfiles (ou os de interesse e suas dependências) e um snapshot do Portage, que virá sincronizado com esses distfiles. Grave em um cd, e você terá um cd de instalação atualizado.

Baixar os distfiles é relativamente complicado. Eu aconselho fazer um script com o wget. Se você for tentar isso, eu explico melhor.

[EDIT]Pensando bem, os distfiles todos não devem caber em 1 cd. Quem sabe em uns 4...[/EDIT]

----------

## SwatsNeguer

é dai fica complicado 4 cds..., mas é uma opção para quem tem acesso de baixa velocidade, esse script seria muito complicado para fazer,

o snapshot é como se fosse uma listagem dos arquivos que estão dentro do distfiles? 

por exemplo se eu quiser fazer 2 cds uma para desktop e outros para servidor, eu baixaria os arquivos, por exemplo, alsa, modulos para placas 3d, um gerenciador de janelas, etc. Esses pacotes estariam relacionados em um arquivo chamado de snapshot?

(desculpe minha ignorancia já percebi o que é o snaoshot, mas como faço para criar um snapshot)

----------

## fernandotcl

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> é dai fica complicado 4 cds..., mas é uma opção para quem tem acesso de baixa velocidade, esse script seria muito complicado para fazer,

 

Acho que não seria tão complicado o script, mas ia demorar muito baixar todos os arquivos...

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> o snapshot é como se fosse uma listagem dos arquivos que estão dentro do distfiles?

 

Não, snapshot é uma cópia dos arquivos, e não só uma lista.

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> por exemplo se eu quiser fazer 2 cds uma para desktop e outros para servidor, eu baixaria os arquivos, por exemplo, alsa, modulos para placas 3d, um gerenciador de janelas, etc. Esses pacotes estariam relacionados em um arquivo chamado de snapshot?

 

Snapshot designa "arquivos que em determinado momento foram baixados do servidor". É como se congelassem o servidor, tirassem uma cópia (e não uma lista) e voltassem o servidor ao normal.

O que você está confundindo (não o culpo, é complicado mesmo) é a árvore do Portage com uma espécie de index:

1) O Portage mantém uma árvore de pacotes e dependências. É um conjunto de arquivos no diretório do portage, que basicamente se resumem aos ebuilds e os checksums:

   1-1) Ebuilds são arquivos que dizem como os pacotes devem ser compilados, instalados e desinstalados. Cada versão de pacote tem seu próprio ebuild.

   1-2) Checksums são arquivos que comprovam a vericidade de outros, são como identidades digitais, servem para avaliar a integridade de um arquivo. Cada versão de pacote tem um também.

2) Quando você faz um "emerge sync", novos ebuilds com seus checksums são baixados, ou seja, a árvore é atualizada.

3) O snapshot do Portage é importante ser baixado (estará atualizado, digamos com um "emerge sync" embutido  :Very Happy: ), já que o acesso à internet não estaria disponível. Dessa forma, garantimos que a árvore do Portage (ebuilds + checksums + outros menos importantes) esteja atualizada, ou seja, que o Portage sabe compilar, instalar e desinstalar os pacotes atuais.

4) Um snapshot dos distfiles seria uma coletânea de pacotes de um dos servidores, para o Portage instalar.

[EDIT]Um snapshot é só a cópia dos arquivos, basta baixar os arquivos e fazer um .tar.gz. É importante que todos (incluíndo o Portage) sejam baixados em um período relativamente curto de tempo, para que não haja diferença entre os pacotes que foram baixados e os que o Portage sabe instalar. É isso mesmo que você quer fazer?[/EDIT]

----------

## SwatsNeguer

agora to entendendo como funciona, baixei um snapshot aqui no escritório e extrai ele.

caso eu grave este snaoshot que baixei em cd, quando chegar em minha casa o que devo fazer para instala-lo em minha maquina.

e fazendo isso seria necessário acessar a internet para baixar outro pacotes.

ps.: o snapshot que baixei foi o portage-20040125.tar que percebi ter sido criado em 25/01/2004.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *SwatsNeguer wrote:*   

> agora to entendendo como funciona, baixei um snapshot aqui no escritório e extrai ele.
> 
> caso eu grave este snaoshot que baixei em cd, quando chegar em minha casa o que devo fazer para instala-lo em minha maquina.
> 
> e fazendo isso seria necessário acessar a internet para baixar outro pacotes.
> ...

 

Grave ele (compactado ainda) num cd. Grave numa pasta chamada "distfiles" no cd, os pacotes que você quer instalar (e suas dependências). Chegando em casa, extraia o snapshot do portage para "/mnt/gentoo/usr", usando o comando:

```
# tar xvjf /mnt/cdrom/portage-*.tar.bz2 -C /usr
```

Copie os distfiles para /usr/portage/distfiles:

```
# cp -f /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Use "emerge <pacote>" e cruze os dedos pra funcionar  :Very Happy: . Não é garantido que funcione. Na teoria tá tudo certo, mas essas coisas precisam ser feitas com muita atenção (e um pouco de sorte também). Eu esperaria mais alguém se pronunciar à respeito, só pra ver se tá tudo certo, antes de tentar.

Não se esqueça das dependências. Faça um teste pequeno, um pacote pequeno, por exemplo, o pacote chamado "wtf", que não tem dependências, pra ver se dá certo.

Eu realmente não aconselho essa tática. Eu, com o ADSL, faço "emerge sync" e "emerge -uD world" todos os dias, você teria que gastar um bom tempo caçando dependências pelo menos uma vez por semana. Com Gentoo ADSL é quase indispensável.

----------

## SwatsNeguer

lá em casa tem adsl so que em outro micro que fica longe do que estou tentando instalar vou tentar levalo ate o router e fazer o convencional mesmo

----------

